# netflix series - midnight diner: tokyo stories



## panda (Dec 5, 2016)

anybody else seen this? it's really really good if you are a foodie at heart. has an artsy feel to it as well.


----------



## foody518 (Dec 5, 2016)

I just finished episode 8! Started watching it not knowing at all what to expect. It's been a fun ride thus far


----------



## KeithA (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks for the recommendation. Put it in my queue.


----------



## niwaki-boy (Dec 5, 2016)

Just finished it the other night.. I enjoyed it. I like at the end of each episode how master gives a little cooking demo


----------



## mise_en_place (Dec 5, 2016)

I found it inspiring that a man like Erect Oki could become a porn star despite being born with a pixelated penis!


----------



## Casaluz (Dec 5, 2016)

Totally hooked by it, Love it, going through the episodes now


----------



## gaijin (Dec 5, 2016)

Love it. Makes me wanna learn japanese.


----------



## Casaluz (Dec 5, 2016)

I should add that if you have ever been in Japan in general, Tokyo in particular, it recreates very very well the look and feel of countless little neighborhood restaurants all over the city that I remember from my times there. 

Did I say that I love the series?


----------



## cschoedler (Dec 5, 2016)

Noticed it last week and watched it in 2 nights. Felt like such a dork but I couldn't turn it off.


----------



## JohnyChai (Dec 6, 2016)

Lovely aesthetic to the show, fun to watch some real food being made as well...


----------



## schanop (Dec 9, 2016)

Onto season 2 now. It is addictive. Especially now when lots of series are on winter hiatus.


----------



## Casaluz (Dec 9, 2016)

Schanop where did you find season 2? I can only find season 1 in my stream


----------



## KeithA (Dec 9, 2016)

He possibly meant episode 2. Don't think a second season has been announced, although I'm sure there are many that are crossing their fingers. 

Yes, the series is quietly addictive. My favorite is the one with the physicist and the Korean young lady, but I have to watch the last episode again as there appears to be a lot going on that is only hinted at.

I absolutely love the diner's chef, so perfect for the role.


----------



## foody518 (Dec 9, 2016)

That physicist was so spazztic! Gave me anxiety just watching him lol


----------



## Casaluz (Dec 9, 2016)

I agree with KeithA, I absolutely love the chef


----------



## DanDan (Dec 9, 2016)

KeithA said:


> He possibly meant episode 2. Don't think a second season has been announced, although I'm sure there are many that are crossing their fingers.
> 
> Yes, the series is quietly addictive. My favorite is the one with the physicist and the Korean young lady, but I have to watch the last episode again as there appears to be a lot going on that is only hinted at.
> 
> I absolutely love the diner's chef, so perfect for the role.



I watched that episode yesterday! I took a break from the show for a bit when some other shows were in full swing (i.e. Westworld) and returned to it later. I'm not really addicted or binging it, but I'll play an episode once in a while. Kind of like how I watched The Mind of a Chef. Love the play between comedy and serious themes.


----------



## schanop (Dec 9, 2016)

Yup, been half way through season 2 already. Not from netflix though.

Apparently season 4 just finished this year, 2016. And there is even a korean version as a movie.


----------



## perneto (Dec 9, 2016)

There's a movie as well (actually I only knew about the movie, thanks for pointing out the series too!). Loved the movie.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3958276/


----------



## Casaluz (Dec 10, 2016)

A movie? 3 more seasons? Where? I cannot wait! I love this quirky series


----------



## schanop (Dec 12, 2016)

This is a scene for knife knuts, in the 2015 movie, a girl is sharpening master's knives and he is impressed and gave her a short term apprentice job.


----------



## schanop (Dec 12, 2016)

I mentioned 4 seasons of the show in earlier post, apparently season 4 I mentioned was the one on netflix. 4 Seasons were from 2009, 2011, 2014, and netflix 2016. Movie was from last year, 2015, and there was the second Midnight diner 2 movie released last month.


----------



## schanop (Jan 4, 2017)

Well, I have binged my way through Shinya Shokudo starting with Japanese TV series from season 1 to season 3, then the movie, and then Netflix season 1 which is actually season 4.

Netflix's season is nice, but I feel I do like older stories a bit better. There are a lot of connected story line, and a number of cameo appearance in season 4. So with extra background from ealier season and the movie, you can have a bit more laugh when camera appearance happens. Basically, all the new stories in season 4, are for new character. For the rest of the regular characters, their stories are in older season.

So I will have yet to find where I can get my hands on Zuko Shinya Shokudo, the second movie.

Korean version is ok. There are 20 episodes in it. It is not as good as original in Japanese. I guess, a number of storylines have to be tweaked into Korean culture, which do not translate too well.

Apparently, there seem to be a Chinese version coming out this year, 2017. Not quite sure how that is going to feel like.


----------

